# World Championships 2013 - Predictions



## Carrot (Jun 19, 2013)

As the world championships 2013 are getting closer, I would like to start this thread where people can predict how they think the results are going to turn out. (hopefully I'll get more than 4 right this year )

I will start with my predictions:

*2x2x2*: Christopher Olson
*3x3x3*: Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4*: Sebastian Weyer
*5x5x5*: Breandan Vallance (I believe in you!)
*6x6x6*: Kevin Hays
*7x7x7*: Bence Barat
*OH*: Justin Mallari
*BLD*: Zane Carney (sub 10 please)
*Multi BLD*: Zane Carney (50/50 OH in 20 minutes please!)
*FMC*: Tomoaki Okayama
*Feet*: Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Pyraminx*: Oscar Roth Andersen (it's pretty close between Drew, Jules and I)
*Megaminx*: Oscar Roth Andersen (screw it, I'll beat Simon at this silly puzzle)
*Square-1*: Ruzhen Ye
*Clock*: Pierre Bouvier
*4bld*: Marcell Endrey
*5bld*: Marcel Endrey


Now I want you guys to post your lists. (ohhh I only seeded Feliks first for one event)

You can also post your predictions here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Hup6EB-AAa4bYzCcZPZ-OUcmXuSwek43qvGAWTyUL78/viewform


----------



## acohen527 (Jun 19, 2013)

BLD: Noah Arthurs

Will finally get a sub-30, and win it for the U.S. with a little home field advantage.


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2x2*: Christopher Olson
*3x3x3*: Feliks Zemdegs 
*4x4x4*: Sebastian Weyer
*5x5x5*: Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6x6*: Kevin Hays
*7x7x7*: Bence Barat (I hope Kevin though)
*OH*: Justin Mallari or Michal Pleskowicz
*3BLD*: Marcell Endrey (I hope that Noah will win)
*MultiBLD*: Corey Sakowski (I BELIEVE IN YOU)
*FMC*: Tomoaki Okayama
*Feet*: Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Pyraminx*: Drew Brads
*Megaminx*: Oscar Roth Andersen or Simon Westlund (I hope Odder)
*Square-1*: Ruzhen Ye
*Clock*: Pierre Bouvier
*4BLD*: Marcell Endrey
*5BLD*: Marcell Endrey

WR's

Pyraminx avg
5BLD
4BLD
3BLD
2x2 avg
3x3 avg
4x4 avg and single
6x6 avg and single


----------



## ottozing (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Feliks Zemdegs (I'd rather see Cameron or Chris win though )
3x3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Michal Pleskowicz
Everything BLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Sébastien Auroux
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Drew Brads
Megaminx: Oscar Roth Andersen 
Square-1: Ruzhen Ye
Clock: Pierre Bouvier


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Michal Pleskowicz
BLD: Noah Arthurs
Multi BLD: Zane Carney
FMC: Tomoaki Okayama
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Square-1: Ruzhen Ye
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4bld: Marcell Endrey
5bld: Marcel Endrey


----------



## Applecow (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3x3: Mats Valk
4x4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Corny. hopes held high
BLD: me (lol, nope. actually marcell)
Multi BLD: Marcell
FMC: me  Sorry basti 
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Square-1: dunno
Clock: Laura Ohrndorf 
4bld: Marcell Endrey
5bld: Marcel Endrey


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3x3: Cornelius Dieckmann
4x4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
BLD: Marcell Endrey
Multi BLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: random noob with LL skip...let's say Adrian Lehmann.
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
Square-1: Ruzhen Ye
Clock: Laura Ohrndorf
4bld: Marcell Endrey
5bld: Marcel Endrey


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: chris
3x3x3: ferik
4x4x4: ferik
5x5x5: ferik
6x6x6: kevin
7x7x7: bence
OH: ferik
BLD: marcell
MultiBLD: marcell
FMC: tomoaki
Feet: henrik
Pyraminx: oscar
Megaminx: simon
Square-1: ruzhen whoever that is
Clock: pierre
4bld: marcell
5bld: marcell


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2x2*: Michał Pleskowicz
*3x3x3*: Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4*: Sebastian Weyer
*BLD*: Marcin Zalewski(this is not the bet, I know he will win)
*MultiBLD*: Marcell Endrey
*4bld*: Marcell Endrey
*5bld*: Marcel Endrey


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2013)

Minimum average required for 333 finals: 10.10

Bare in mind that the final is limited to 16 people.

So basically, this is a guess for the person ranked 16th in the semi finals


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Michal Pleskowicz
BLD: Marcell Endrey
multiBLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Ilkyoo Choi
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
Square-1: Juan Camilo Vargas Quintero
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4BLD: Marcell Endrey
5BLD: Marcell Endrey


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Chris Olson
3x3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs (Breandan I would prefer to win)
6x6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7x7: Bence Barat
OH: Michal (asmallkitten would prefer to win)
BLD: Marcin (gogogo noah!)
Big BLD and multi: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Sébastien or random noob
Feet: Henrik
Pyraminx: Oscar
Megaminx: Simon
Square-1: Ruzhen Ye
Clock: Pierre Bouvier


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Minimum average required for 333 finals: 10.10
> 
> Bare in mind that the final is limited to 16 people.
> 
> So basically, this is a guess for the person ranked 16th in the semi finals



Ooh nice category. I'll guess 9.99.

Just a few predictions:

4x4: Weyer
6x6: Hays
7x7: Halczuk
OH: Michal
Pyraminx: Odder
Megaminx: Simon


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Chris Olson
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
OH: Michal Pleskowicz


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4: Weyer
> 6x6: Hays
> 7x7: Halczuk
> OH: Michal
> ...



Just picking the average WR holders? I see what you're trying to imply.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 19, 2013)

Simon and Halczuk don't have WR  They're top of the psych sheet though.


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Just picking the average WR holders? I see what you're trying to imply.



Haha, Halczuk doesn't have 7x7 anymore. I was just picking the ones I'm most sure of


----------



## Iggy (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Feliks or Chris
3x3: Feliks or Mats
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Hays
7x7: Bence Barat
OH: Michal
3BLD: Marcell
FMC: Okayama
Feet: Henrik
Pyraminx: Odder
Megaminx: Simon
Square-1: Simon Crawford (?)
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4BLD: Marcell
5BLD: Marcell
Multi: Marcell


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Square-1: Simon Crawford (?)



I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 19, 2013)

where are the psych sheets?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 Olson
3x3 Zemdegs
4x4 Weyer
5x5 Zemdegs
6x6 Hays
7x7 Hays
Oh: Pleskowicz
3, 4, 5bld: Endrey 
Multibld: Maskow
Fmc: Okayama
Feet and clock are stupid.


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 2x2 Olson
> 3x3 Zemdegs
> 4x4 Weyer
> 5x5 Zemdegs
> ...



1. Maskow isn't showing on the competitors list

2. Feet and clock still have winnners. The fact that you think the are stupid doesn't mean they will be taken away.


----------



## Applecow (Jun 19, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> where are the psych sheets?



http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/psych.php?e=3x3


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll be different:

2x2: Feliks
3x3: Mats
4x4: Feliks
5x5: Yu
6x6: Feliks
7x7: Dan
OH: Justin Mallari
BLD: Riley
4BLD: Oleg, or Noah if not
5BLD: Marcell
Multi: Corey
FMC: That lemon dude
Feet: Me 
Clock: Evan
Pyraminx: Drew
Megaminx: Chris (if not, Feliks)
Square-1: Andrew


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2013)

Username said:


> 1. Maskow isn't showing on the competitors list
> 
> 2. Feet and clock still have winnners. The fact that you think the are stupid doesn't mean they will be taken away.



1. Ok. I didn't know that. Sorry. If he's not going, Endrey. 
2. I dont any good clock and feet solvers. 
Louis Cormier for feet.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2* Chris Olson
*3x3*Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4*Sebastian Weyer
*5x5*Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6*Kevin Hays 
*7x7*Kevin Hays
*OH*Michal Pleskowicz
*BLD*Noah Arthurs
*MultiBLD* Who cares
*FMC* I'm clueless
*feet* eewww!!
*pyra*Me. It's gonna be a blowout. Oscar won't make finals.
*mega*Oscar Roth Andersen
*square-1* is boring
*clock* is really boring
*4/5BLD* dying of boredom right now.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 19, 2013)

Mega top 3:
1. Odder
2. Simon
3. Me

Third is a longshot. Sorry Chris. 
Also, my reasoning on putting Simon second is that Odder seems a lot more consistent.
This may change at some point, there's still more than a month left. Will add other predictions later.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 19, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Third is a longshot. Sorry Chris.



Heh, I totally understand :b

My prediction for mega top 3:
Simon
Odder
Me

Even though odder may be more consistent at home, he fails pretty bad in comp.

As for other events, I really have no idea, but I will predict 4 UK Podiums, and I'm going to say they'll be in 5, Clock, Mega and FMC


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm...everybody seems to have forgotten the most important event...

Sumo Wrestling: James LaChance


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 Chris Olson
3x3 Michal Pleskowicz (I believe you Polish bros) 
4x4 Feliks Zemdegs
5x5 Michal Halczuk 
6x6 Kevin Hays
7x7 Michal Halczuk
OH Michal Pleskowicz
BLD Is Marcell Endrey going? 
MultiBLD Zane Carney
pyraminx Oscar Roth Andersen
megaminx Oscar Roth Andersen
4/5 BLD Zane Carney, Noah Arthurs or Marcell Endrey


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2- Chris (Feliks can't beat him, it's EG vs CLL)
3x3- Feliks (wondering if Alexander Lau will go at the last minute because he'd be my bet) 
4x4 Sebastian Weyer
5x5- Feliks
6x6+7x7- Kevin Hays

I don't really follow non cubic puzzles.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 - Christopher Olson
3x3 - Feliks if he doesn't get nervous, Mats if he does
4x4 - Sebastian or Feliks 
5x5 - Feliks
6x6 - Hays
7x7 - Bence
OH - Phil, Michal, Justin Mallari
BLD - Marcell
MBLD - Marcell, Noah, Corey, Zane
Clock - Pierre Bouvier
Square1 - Andrew Nelson
Pyraminx - Drew Brads
Megaminx - Nick gogogogogo 
4BLD - Marcell
5BLD - Marcell
Feet - Louis or Antoine
FMC - someone....


----------



## Skullush (Jun 19, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> *BLD*: Marcin Zalewski(this is not the bet, I know he will win)


Is Marcin Zalewski really going to worlds?

My predictions:
2x2: Chris Olson
3x3: Mats Valk
4x4: Weixing Zhang
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
Pyra: Oscar
Mega: Nick Rech
Squ1: Andrew Nelson
Clock: Daniel Sheppard
OH: Michal Pleskowicz
Feet: Henrik
FMC: Okayama
3BLD: Marcell
4BLD: Marcell
5BLD: Marcell
MultiBLD: Marcell


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for this Thread 

2x2 : Olson.

3x3x3 : * JAKUB KIPPA*

4x4x4 : My Sweet Heart *SEBASTIAN WEYER*

5x5x5 : Old Tiger Dan Cohen heheheeheh

6x6x6 and 7x7x7 : Zemdegs 


OH : My never ending Idol Plesski

8x8x8 : Tarzan boy

Clock : Someone who always *early* at the venue ( I don't know who) 

Sq-1 : Andrew Nelson

Megaminx : Simon Westlund and Odder Eastlund 

Pyraminx : Odder or The Winner takes it all 

Bld ---------------> Zane.

Multi Bld : Marcell

FMC : *Istvan*


Good Luck.


----------



## cubizh (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 19, 2013)

cubizh said:


>



translated:
2x2 Olson 
3x3 Mats 
4x4 S.Weyer 
5x5 BV 
6x6 Hays 
7x7 Bence 
OH Michal 
BLD Marcell 
FMC Sebastien 
FT Henrik 
SQ1 eido 
Pyra Odder 
Mega Simon 
CLK Ortiz 
4&5BLD Marcell


----------



## KongShou (Jun 19, 2013)

2: feliks
3: feliks
4: feliks
5: feliks ( I'd rather see BV tho)
6: hays
7: chenlin if he's going, if not hays
Pyra: drews
Mega: chris wall( I believe in u!)
Feet: Jesus
Fmc: the Japanese guy that's really good with 20 moves wr.
Clock: the French guy with wr
Bld: noah
4bld: ollie(believe in u!)
5bld: ollie(same)
Squwan: Crawford


----------



## etshy (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 : olson
3x3 : felix
3BLD , 4BLD , 5BLD : Marcell
Multi : Marcell ( if maskow isn't going , else maskow of course ) 
Megaminx and pyraminx : Odder
other events : no idea


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 19, 2013)

Meh, winning averages are more fun.

3x3: 7.9x 
4x4: 30.xx
5x5: 58.xx
OH: low 13 avg
BLD: 27 single


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 Christopher Olson / 2.3
3x3 Mats !!!/ 8.2
4x4 Weyer /30.6
5x5 Feliks / lol 57.62
6x6 7x7 Kevin / 1:58 3:16
pyra : Drew / 3.3
OH Feliks / 13.4
BLD Marcell / 24.5


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 19, 2013)

2 - Chris
3 - Faz
4 - Faz
5 - Faz
6-7 - Kevin
OH - michal
BLD - Marvell
Pyraminx - odder
Mega - Simon w
Sq-1 - Simon c
Clock - Pierre (?)
Feet - Me (I won't win, I just want to make things different. Tbh probably hendrik)
4/5BLD - Marcell
Multi - Noah
Fmc - idk

Feet podium: hendrik, Louis, Antoine.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 - Chris Olson
3x3 - Feliks or Mats
4x4 - Mats or Weyer
5x5 - Feliks
6x6 - Hays or Bence
6x6 - Hays or Bence
Pyra - Odder 
BLD - Marcell
OH: Michal


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 19, 2013)

2: Olson (2.11)
3: Feliks (7.47)
4: Mats (31.19) 
5: Feliks (58.82)
6: Hays (1:56.09)
7: Bence (3:09:10)
OH: Michal (13:00)
BLD: Marcell (Sub 25 WR)


----------



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2013)

Worlds 2011 had 12 competitors advance to the final-- all of whom had an average of 10.28 or better.
I'll be shocked if anything slower than a 9.8 makes the final this year.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2013)

3x3x3: An unexpected winner, Feliks, Mats
Mega: Simon, Feliks, Odder
Magic: Me, not me, someone with a DNF avg

Anthony: Good point, I didn't realise it until you mentioned it


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 19, 2013)

Odder said:


> Clock:* Pierre Bouvier*



Not the Simple Plan singer right.

2x2 Chris
3x3 faz
4x4 weyer
5x5 faz
Feet (I really hope Antoine wins)

BUT WHAT DO I KNOWS?


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Christopher Olson - 2.0x
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs - 7.6x
4x4: Sebastian Weyer - 31.xx
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs - 59.xx
3BLD: Marcell Endrey - 28.xx
OH: Michał Pleskowicz - 13.0x
Megaminx: Simon Westlund - 49.xx
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen - 3.4x
6x6: Kevin Hays - 2:02.xx
MBLD: Marcell Endrey


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7x7: Bence Barat
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
BLD: Marcell Endrey
Multi BLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Tomoaki Okayama
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Drew Brads
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
Square-1: Andrew Nelson
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4BLD: Marcell Endrey
5BLD: Marcell Endrey


----------



## Stefan (Jun 19, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Minimum average required for 333 finals: 10.10
> 
> Bare in mind that the final is limited to 16 people.
> 
> So basically, this is a guess for the person ranked 16th in the semi finals



No, that is a guess for the person ranked *17th* in the semi finals (place 16 doesn't need their own result but only needs to beat or equal place 17's result).


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2013)

Touché 

Anyway, after what Anthony mentioned, I'm changing this prediction to 9.70


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Feet podium: hendrik, Louis, Antoine.



Did you see the psych sheet?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 19, 2013)

Prediction for 3x3 finals cutoff average: 9.55


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2013)

as always I predict joey to win all the events. 
3x3 Finals Cutoff prediction to be 10.50


----------



## tintinwrc (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 : Olson
3x3 : Zemdegs
4x4 : Weyer
5x5 : Zemdegs
6x6 : Hays
7x7 : Barat
OH : Pleskowicz
Pyra : Desjardin
Mega : Westlund or Odder
Clock : Bouvier
All BLD : Endrey


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2x2:* Michał Pleskowicz
*3x3x3:* Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4:* Feliks Zemdegs
*5x5x5:* Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6x6: *Michał Halczuk
*7x7x7:* Michał Halczuk
*OH:* Michał Pleskowicz
*BLD:* Marcin Zalewski
*Multi BLD:* Marcell Endrey
*FMC:* Tomoaki Okayama
*Feet:* Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Pyraminx:* Oscar Roth Andersen
*Megaminx:* Simon Westlund
*Square-1:* dunno
*Clock:* dunno
*4BLD:* Marcell Endrey
*5BLD:* Marcel Endrey


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Michał Pleskowicz
3x3: Mats Valk
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Kevin Hays
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
FMC: Sébastien Auroux
3x3 BLD: Marcell Endrey
4x4 BLD: Marcell Endrey
5x5 BLD: Marcell Endrey
Multi BLD: Marcell Endrey
Pyraminx: Oskar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund

Average required for 3x3 final: 9.75 (I'm already trembling after my semi-final experience from two years ago).
Winning average: 8.18


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Chris Olson
3x3: Matts Valk
4x4: Matts Valk
BLD: Marcell Endrey
4BLD: Marcell Endrey
5BLD: Marcell Endrey
MBLD: Marcell Endrey


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2x2*: Cameron Stollery (2.16)
*3x3x3*: Mats Valk (7.82)
*4x4x4*: Sebastian Weyer (30.14)
*5x5x5*: Kevin Hays (59.56)
*6x6x6*: Michal Halczuk (2:02.20)
*7x7x7*: Bence Barat (3:16.53)
*3x3 OH*: Hunor Bozsing (13.81)
*3x3 BLD*: Adrian Lehmann (38.97)
*FMC*: Istvan Kocza (25)
*Feet*: Henrik Buus Aagaard (42.60)
*Square-1*: Dan Cohen (14.67)
*Pyraminx*: Oscar Roth Andersen (3.41)
*Megaminx*: Simon Westlund (48.28)
*Clock*: Daniel Sheppard (7.45)
*4x4 BLD*: Noah Arthurs (3:38.16)
*5x5 BLD*: Marcell Endrey (6:21.09)
*Multi-BLD*: Zane Carney (26/27)


----------



## Henrik (Jun 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Feet - Me (I won't win, I just want to make things different. Tbh probably *henrik*)
> 
> Feet podium: *henrik*, Louis, Antoine.



Fixed, but thanks! 
(no "d" in Henrik)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2* - Feliks Zemdegs (1.96 WR)
*3x3* - Feliks Zemdegs (7.49 WR)
*4x4* - Sebastian Weyer (29.87)
*5x5* - Feliks Zemdegs (57.81)
*6x6* - Kevin Hays (1:57.23)
*7x7* - Kevin Hays (3:18.24)
*OH* - Michal Pleskowicz (12.82)
*Feet* - Henrik Buus Aagaard (40.01)
*FMC* - Sebastian Auroux (23)
*3BLD* - Marcell Endrey (26.12 WR)
*Square-1* - Andrew Nelson (13.60)
*Megaminx* - Simon Westlund (46.39 WR)
*Pyraminx* - Oscar Roth Anderson (3.01)
*Clock* - Pierre Bouvier (7.05)
*4BLD* - Marcell Endrey (2:21.39 WR)
*5BLD* - Marcell Endrey (6:04.22 WR)
*MBLD* - Marcell Endrey (26/27, 54:02)


----------



## Henrik (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2 - Christopher Olson
3x3 - Mats Valk
4x4 - Sebastian Weyer
5x5 - Feliks Zemdegs
6x6 - Kevin Hays
7x7 - Bence Barát
OH - Michal Pleskowicz 
Feet - Louis C (43.56 NAR) (I know you are practicing  )
FMC - Sebastian Auroux (World champ defending his title!)
3BLD - Marcell Endrey 
Square-1 - Ruzhen (?????) (Tomas Kristiansson in top 5)
Megaminx - Simon Westlund (Odder 2nd)
Pyraminx - Oscar Roth Anderson
Clock - Laura
4BLD - Marcell Endrey 
5BLD - Chris H
MBLD - Marcell Endrey

3x3 final "cut off": 9.87
OH final "cut off": 17.56


----------



## (X) (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2x2: Feliks Zemdegs
3x3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6: Feliks Zemdegs
7x7x7: Feliks Zemdegs
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
BLD: Marcell Endrey
Multi BLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Sébastien Auroux
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
Square-1: Andrew Nelson
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4BLD: Marcell Endrey
5BLD: Marcel Endrey

Done deal.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Michał Pleskowicz
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Sq-1: Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)
3x3BLD: Marcell Endrey
4BLD: Marcell Endrey
5BLD: Marcell Endrey
MBLD:Marcell Endrey
Pyra: Drew Brads
Megaminx: OScar Roth Anderson 
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
FMC: Sébastien Auroux

3x3 Finals cutoff: 9.54


----------



## Thompson (Jun 19, 2013)

2x2: Justin Jaffray
3x3: Harris Chan
4x4: Robert Yau
5x5: Breandan Vallance
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Feliks Zemdegs
Clock: Deven Nadudvari
OH: Antoine Cantin
Feet: Louis Cormier
Sq-1: Forte Shinko
3x3 BLD: Eric Limeback
3x3 Multi BLD: Julian David
4x4 BLD: Eric Limeback
5x5 BLD: Mike Hughey
Pyra: Oscar Rother Anderson
Mega: Louis Cormier
FMC: Tim Reynolds

3x3 Cutoffs: 9.89


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2013)

Thompson said:


> 2x2: Justin Jaffray
> 3x3: Harris Chan
> 4x4: Robert Yau
> 5x5: Breandan Vallance
> ...



I love you.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2*: Chris Olson (2.0)
*3x3*: Feliks Zemdegs (7.9)
*4x4*: Sebastian Weyer (29.7)
*5x5*: Feliks Zemdegs (55.3)
*6x6*: Kevin Hays (1:53)
*7x7*: Bence Barát (3:16)
*OH*: Feliks Zemdegs (12.8)
*BLD*: Marcell Endrey (sub 25 WR)
*Multi*: Marcell Endrey (26/27 in 55)
*FMC*: Sébastian Auroux (23)
*Feet*: Henrik Buus Aagaard (42)
*Pyraminx*: Oscar Roth Andersen (3.1)
*Megaminx*: Simon Westlund (49)
*Square-1*: Dan Cohen (13.6)
*Clock*: Javier Tirado Ortix (7.4)
*4BLD*: Marcell Endrey (2:48)
*5BLD*: Marcell Endrey (7:28)


----------



## Mikel (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2x2*: Feliks Zemdegs (Sorry Topher! )
*3x3x3*: Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4*: Sebastian Weyer
*5x5x5*: Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6x6*: Kevin Hays
*7x7x7*: Bence Barát
*OH*: Michał Pleskowicz
*BLD*: Marcell Endrey
*Multi BLD*: Marcell Endrey
*FMC*: Tomoaki Okayama
*Feet*: Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Pyraminx*: ODDER
*Megaminx*: ODDER
*Square-1*: Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)
*Clock*: Evan Liu
*4bld*: Marcell Endrey
*5bld*: Marcel Endrey

Marcell with the BLD sweep.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4BLD: Oleg, or Noah if not


Wow, I appreciate this but I'm non attending WC 
Someone mentioned Ollie - it seems he won't attend too.
And my guesses are:
3x3, 4x4: Marcell
5x5, multi: Zane (hope he still trains)


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 19, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Marcell with the BLD sweep.



http://youtu.be/LHs9Rf7L8_U?t=4s


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hmm...everybody seems to have forgotten the most important event...
> 
> Sumo Wrestling: James LaChance



I might have to come to worlds just to show you what's what...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 20, 2013)

*2x2 -*Christopher Olson 2.22
*3x3 -*Mats Valk 7.93 (Faz close second with 7.98)
*4x4 -*Sabastian Weyer 31.10
*5x5 -*Feliks Zemdegs 59.92
*6x6 -*Kevin Hays 1:59.25
*7x7 -*Feliks Zemdegs 3:08.22
*3x3 OH -*Justin Mallari 13.11
*3x3 BLD -*Marcell Endrey 28.47 (Noah NARthurs with 29.03)
*FMC -*Sebastien Auroux and Tomoaki Okayama 25
*Feet -*Henrik Buus Aagaard 41.00
*Square-1 -*Andrew Nelson 12.90
*Pyraminx -*Jules Desjardin 3.89 (Drew Brads 3.92, Odder 4.03)
*Megaminx -*Oscar Roth Andersen 50.26 (Simon 51.09)
*Clock -*Daniel Sheppard 7.77
*4x4 BLD -*Marcell Endrey 3:00.69
*5x5 BLD -*Marcell Endrey 6:15.09
*Multi-BLD -*Marcell Endrey 26/29 57.07

Cutoff for 3x3 Finals - 9.68

WRs:
3x3 Average
5x5 Average
OH Single
OH Average
Pyraminx Average
Megaminx Single
5x5 BLD Single


----------



## dbax0999 (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2 -Chris
3x3 -Feliks
4x4 -Sabastian
5x5 -Hays
6x6 -Hays
7x7 -Hays
3x3 OH -Justin
3x3 BLD -Marcell
FMC -Sebastien
Feet -Henrik
Square-1 -Andrew
Pyraminx -Odder
Megaminx -Simon
Clock -David
4x4 BLD -Marcell
5x5 BLD -Marcell
Multi-BLD -Marcell


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2 - CYO
3x3 - Faz, with Michal 3rd 
4x4 - Sebastian
5x5 - Faz
6x6 - Hays
7x7 - John Brechon
OH - Justin Mallari
BLD - Marcell
FMC - Daniel Sheppard
Feet - Antoine Cantin
Square-1 - Takao Hashimoto
Pyraminx - Drew Brads
Megaminx - Louis Cormier
Clock - Pierre Bouvier
4BLD - Marcell
5BLD - Marcell
MBLD - Zane

Other:
WR's: 3x3 avg, Pyraminx avg, Megaminx avg, 6x6 single and avg,
3x3 Finals Cutoff: 9.80
24 people will get 4BLD successes. 15 people will get 5BLD successes.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2: Olson
3x3: Feliks
4x4: Sabastian
5x5: Faz
6x6: Hays
7x7: Hays
OH: Justin
alot of BLD: Marcell

i've no idea for rest of stuff.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 20, 2013)

*2x2-5x5:* Feliks 
*6x6-7x7* Kevin
*3bld-5bld* Marcell 
*OH* Justin 
*Multibld* Maskow


----------



## tx789 (Jun 20, 2013)

3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
2x2: Chris Olson

don't know who else maybe another upset will happen


----------



## Bobo (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2: Cameron Stollery
3x3: Mats Valk
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Rowe Hessler(I don't now why)
BLD: Marcell Endrey
multiBLD: Naoh Arturs
FMC: Sebastian
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
Square-1: Andrew Nelson
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4BLD: Marcell Endrey
5BLD: Marcell Endrey


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2 Michał Pleskowicz
3x3 Mats Valk
4x4 Sebastian Weyer
5x5 Feliks Zemdegs
6x6 Kevin Hays
OH Michał Pleskowicz


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> *Feet -*Henrik Buus Aagaard 41.00



I'll beat that


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2: no clue. It's a 4 way battle.
3x3: Mats
4x4 Sebastien
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Kevin
7x7: Kevin
OH: Justin Mallari
3BLD: Marcell.
Pyraminx: Oscar


----------



## ottozing (Jun 20, 2013)

4 way battle? Between who in your opinion?

EDIT: Forgot about Michal :fp nvm


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 4 way battle? Between who in your opinion?



The top 4 on the psych sheet I'm guessing  (Me, him, Cameron, Michal)


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> The top 4 on the psych sheet I'm guessing  (Me, him, Cameron, Michal)



It's going to be on heck of a battle.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'll beat that



I have beaten that time! twice! (in comp)(Not that I am going to do it again)

I also have a better avg of 50 than this! hmm We will see! Also of 100 I think


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 20, 2013)

I think Australia , Germany, Poland and UK will have the most Medals.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2x2: Noah Arthurs
3x3x3: Noah Arthurs
4x4x4: Noah Arthurs
5x5x5: Noah Arthurs
6x6x6: Noah Arthurs
7x7x7: Noah Arthurs
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
BLD: Noah Arthurs
Multi BLD: Noah Arthurs
FMC: Noah Arthurs
Feet: Noah Arthurs
Pyraminx: Noah Arthurs
Megaminx: Noah Arthurs
Square-1: Noah Arthurs
Clock: Noah Arthurs
4BLD: Noah Arthurs
5BLD: Noah Arthurs


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2 - Olson
3x3 - Faz
4x4 - Faz
5x5 - Faz
6x6 - Faz
7x7 - Bence
oh - Michal
bld - Marcell
fmc - Auroux
feet - Aagaard
sq1 - Nelson
pyra - Brads
mega - Westlund
clock - Ortiz
4bld - Marcell
5bld - Marcell
mbld - Marcell



fatboyxpc said:


> Hmm...everybody seems to have forgotten the most important event...
> 
> Sumo Wrestling: James LaChance



in


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Henrik said:


> I have beaten that time! twice! (in comp)(Not that I am going to do it again)
> 
> I also have a better avg of 50 than this! hmm We will see! Also of 100 I think



Lol I don't really think I could beat this. You win. Already. xD If I get sub-50, I'm happy. You, on the other hand, can go for the win!!!! lol

EDIT: just saw the stuff in white xD Trust me, you are really good under pressure. You'll do sub-40 probably!


----------



## Julian (Jun 20, 2013)

*2x2x2*: Chris
*3x3x3*: Feliks
*4x4x4*: Sebastian
*5x5x5*: Feliks
*6x6x6*: Kevin
*7x7x7*: Bence
*OH*: Michal
*BLD*: Marcell
*Multi BLD*: Marcell
*FMC*: Sébastien
*Feet*: Henrik
*Pyraminx*: Jules
*Megaminx*: Simon
*Square-1*: Ruzhen
*Clock*: Pierre
*4bld*: Marcell
*5bld*: Marcell


----------



## chardison1980 (Jun 21, 2013)

3x3x3 5bld alexander lau 
that's all I got lol


----------



## ottozing (Jun 21, 2013)

chardison1980 said:


> 3x3x3 5bld alexander lau
> that's all I got lol



Well then you're guaranteed to get none of your predictions right


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's an idea:

We can turn this into a better game where we score points for each "correct" prediction. If your chosen competitors finishes 1st 2nd or 3rd, then you score 3, 2, or 1 points respectively. After all the results are up, we tally up our points to give a score out of 51 (17 events * 3 points). The person with the most points wins.

The prize: ???


----------



## uvafan (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2: Chris Olson (2.05)
3x3: Mats (7.75)
4x4: Sebastian Weyer (29.95)
5x5: Faz (59.25)
6x6: Kevin Hays (1:58)
7x7: Michal Halczuk (3:15)
OH: Phil Yu (13.00)
BLD: Noah (28.50)

EDIT: The only problem I see with the above proposal is that it discourages picking upsets, as most likely those at the top of the psych sheet will win. I think you should get extra points; the farther down the person you pick is on the psych sheet, the more points you get.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2013)

THERE SHALL BE A COMPENDIUM! (seriously someone make it)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Every event: Robert Yau
#Yau2013


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 2x2x2: Noah Arthurs
> 3x3x3: Noah Arthurs
> 4x4x4: Noah Arthurs
> 5x5x5: Noah Arthurs
> ...



OH is like... my fifth best event lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2x2: Faz (Olson gets WR average in an earlier round, though)
3x3x3: Mats (and we see a WR single in the final)
4x4x4: Seb Weyer
5x5x5: Faz
6x6x6: Faz (Hays gets a WR single, but has a pop)
7x7x7: Bence
OH: Plechoss
3BLD: Noah
FMC: Macky
Feet: Henrik
Square-1: Andrew
Pyraminx: Odder
Megaminx: Simon (MLSTRM gets 47 UK NR single, Rob Yau reclaims average NR)
Clock: Dan (7.0x average)
4BLD: Chris (Marcell DNF's)
5BLD: Marcell
MBLD: Zane

cutoff average for 3x3x3 final is sub-9.9


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2013)

uvafan said:


> EDIT: The only problem I see with the above proposal is that it discourages picking upsets, as most likely those at the top of the psych sheet will win. I think you should get extra points; the farther down the person you pick is on the psych sheet, the more points you get.



Ooh... Fair enough, how about you get 3, 2, or 1 points for each event + (n - 1)points, where n = rank of the competitor in the psych sheet for an event.

EDIT: But now it's not so much a game of predicting who will win each event...



Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Every event: Robert Yau
> #Yau2013



2nd place in all events: You

Don't let me down.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2: Austin Reed
3x3: Collin Burns
4x4: Kevin Costello III
5x5: John Brechon
6x6: Albert You
7x7: Mitch Lane
OH: Noah Arthurs
Feet: Antoine Cantin
FMC: Justin Harder
3BLD: Riley Woo
4BLD: Dan Sarnelli
5BLD: Brandon Mikel
MBLD: Corey Sakowski
Sq-1: Chris Olson
Clock: Rob Stuart
Megaminx: Notch Riswall
Pyraminx: Dave Wing

ok gg

Also proposal for fungame:

If you predict the winner of an event, you get as many points as their spot on the psych sheet for it.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If you predict the winner of an event, you get as many points as their spot on the psych sheet for it.



Me gusta, but I think that you should add 3 or so to all of it so that the difference between first and second (or any 2 numbers for that matter) isn't as great (relatively), which would still encourage higher people.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 21, 2013)

He's 100% not going


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

ottozing said:


> He's 100% not going



Despite the countless posts about how he's not going, and confirmation from him both online and in person that he's not going, I'm still confident that he may. Let's just wait this one out.


----------



## Hays (Jun 21, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> We can turn this into a better game where we score points for each "correct" prediction. If your chosen competitors finishes 1st 2nd or 3rd, then you score 3, 2, or 1 points respectively. After all the results are up, we tally up our points to give a score out of 51 (17 events * 3 points). The person with the most points wins.
> 
> The prize: ???



Swim Swam does something similar for the NCAA contest. The points system is pretty simple and the way they have the website layout is really nice and it auto scored every person's entries.

http://swimswam.com/finis-pick-em-c...ed-into-final-day-of-mens-ncaa-championships/

I have no idea how hard this would be to copy for the worlds contest but that would be super cool.

Also. Time to make 3x3 finals. 9.50.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2: Harder, Justin, Harder
3x3: Foloks Zomdogs
4x4: Mats Attacks
5x5: MEEP
6x6: Haze
7x7: Hayze
Megaminx: Simpson
Pyraminx: ODDER
OH: No, AH!
Feet: My mom's
FMC: TIM TIM TIM TIM
3BLD: MASKOW
4BLD: Marcelona
5BLD: Dan Cohen
MBLD: nothanks
Sq-1: Jules Manalang.
Clock: Grandfather


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 21, 2013)

The 4x4 final will be more exciting than the 5x5 final from last worlds.


----------



## pjk (Jun 21, 2013)

9.45 avg to make 3x3 finals.
sub-7.65 avg to win 3x3.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 21, 2013)

9.45 would be #18 on the psych sheet as of now. I think it's highly unlikely that there are so many PB avgs in the semifinals and/or so few of the Top16 choke. However, so many people between 9.5 and 10 :O


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 21, 2013)

Is Yu Nakajima still going? He was on the psych sheet a couple months ago be then he disappeared O:


----------



## JackJ (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4 Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6:Kevin Hays
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Justin Mallari
BLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Tim Reynolds
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
SQ1: Andrew Nelson
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Anderson
Megaminx: Nick Rech
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4x4 BLD: Marcell Endrey
5x5 BLD: Marcell Endrey
Multi: Zane Carney


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 2x2: Austin Reed





I love you.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 21, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Mega top 3:
> 1. Odder
> 2. Simon
> 3. Me
> ...



Update:
Mega podium:
Simon
Me
Odder

I'm getting too confident here.

Others:


Spoiler



3x3: Feliks, Mats, Rowe (Feliks WR single, sub-5.3)
4x4: Sebastian, Weixing Zhang, Kevin Costello
5x5: Hays, Feliks, Breandan
6x6: Hays, Feliks, John Brekkon 
7x7: Cohen, Hays, Feliks
2x2: Chris, Cameron, Feliks
Pyra: Drew, Odder, Felix (sub-1.1 lol WR)
Sqwun: Dunno
FMC: Bob Burton (with Niklas LL, 25 moves)
3BLD: Marcell, Noah, Zane (I expect a WR, dunno from who though)
4&5BLD: Marcell (5BLD WR by at least 20 seconds)
OH: Michal, Justin, Feliks
Feet: Louis, Henrik, Tim Sun
Clock: Pierre, Evan, D.Sheppz
MBLD: Marcell, Zane, Noah


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Update:
> Mega podium:
> Simon
> Me
> ...



You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

How about
Psych sheet position
x 3 if they win,
x 2 if they come second
x 1 if they come third


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> How about
> Psych sheet position
> x 3 if they win,
> x 2 if they come second
> x 1 if they come third



That's pretty great. So you just choose one person per event then. 

The only loophole is that I could for example choose myself for 5BLD since I don't have an official result yet, so I'm last on the psych sheet.


----------



## Marcell (Jun 21, 2013)

Are you allowed to compete in 5BLD with no official result so far? Two years ago qualification was required.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Are you allowed to compete in 5BLD with no official result so far? Two years ago qualification was required.



But I'm so fast!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 22, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Are you allowed to compete in 5BLD with no official result so far? Two years ago qualification was required.



Yes. Qualification is not required this year.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2013)

I think Noah could be an exception even if it was required


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 22, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yes. Qualification is not required this year.



yay



theZcuber said:


> I think Noah could be an exception even if it was required



That wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 22, 2013)

it think 
2x2 cris olsen cris FTW 
3x3 feliks zemdegs 
4x4 feliks zemdegs ( I believe u can do sub 30 average plzzzz u can do it)
5x5 ( like who else can win lol)
6x6 Michal halczuk 
7x7 bence barret 
pyra ODDER
megaminx ODDER sub WR gogogogo
OH michals pleskowicz
FMC Sebastian aroux 
3-4-5 multi bld MARCEL ENDREY.


----------



## EMI (Jun 22, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> it think
> 2x2 cris olsen cris FTW
> 3x3 feliks zemdegs
> 4x4 feliks zemdegs ( I believe u can do sub 30 average plzzzz u can do it)
> ...



You should definately learn how to correctly write their names...


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 22, 2013)

2x2x2: Chris Olson ,USA
3x3x3: Cornelius Dieckmann ,Germany
4x4x4: Feliks Zemdegs ,Australia
5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs ,Australia
6x6x6: Kevin Hays ,USA
7x7x7: Bence Barát , Hungary
BLD: Zane Carney ,Australia
MultiBLD: Corey Sakowski ,USA
OH: Phil Yu ,USA


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 22, 2013)

A google form is easy to set up. I'm not doing it because I won't be home for 10 days after the comp and nobody wants to wait that long for results


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 22, 2013)

I hereby declare that ottozing will win all events.

#zingit


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Hup6EB-AAa4bYzCcZPZ-OUcmXuSwek43qvGAWTyUL78/viewform

Did what Kinch2002 said.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol Odder "Please take your time and type their names CORRECT!" Please take you time and spell correct correctly


----------



## Goosly (Jun 22, 2013)

EMI said:


> You should definately learn how to correctly write their names...



definately?

(This just had to be done. Sorry.)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 23, 2013)

Odder, your scoring system makes no sense. (10-P^2)*(S)

Predict 1st place and they win. You get (10-1)*(1) = 9 points
Predict 2nd place and they come second. You get (10-4)*(2) = 12 points

You can also get massive negative points


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Odder, your scoring system makes no sense. (10-P^2)*(S)
> 
> Predict 1st place and they win. You get (10-1)*(1) = 9 points
> Predict 2nd place and they come second. You get (10-4)*(2) = 12 points
> ...



I was tired x'D I was trying to make a system that makes 2nd not be more points worth than 1st XP but still giving seedings lots of points, I'll correct it  and yes, minus points are good :3

(13/3-(P+P/3))*((S+7)/8) new points system that should fix your problem and taking both seeding and position into account. 

Predict 1st place and they win: (13/3-(1+1/3))*((1+7)/8)=3
Predict 2nd place and they win: (13/3-(1+1/3))*((2+7)/8)=3.38

predict 1st place then get second: (13/3-(2+2/3))*((1+7)/8)=1.67
Predict 2nd place and they get second: (13/3-(2+2/3))*((2+7)/8)=1.88


given that 2nd seeded has 33.33% of winning and 1st seeded has 50% the expected win per guess for a first seeded is: (3+1.67)/2=2.335, the same for second seeded: 2.38 (given that they can only rank 1st and 2nd, but since that 2nd seeded of course should have bigger chance positioning out of top 2 I see no unfair play anymore


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 23, 2013)

Feliks will probably get sub7 avg WR.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2013)

Just wanted to say that 29 people already used the spreadsheet  We need something for the winners! i guess this thread can be used for predictions not related to OP, like top 3's or crazy results or qualifications for finals and stuff like that, all crazy stuff.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Odder said:


> We need some for the winners!


some what?

2x2 Cameron
5BLD Julian
Square 1 Andrew
The rest are either not important or fairly obvious


----------



## Julian (Jun 24, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> 5BLD Julian


haha thanks


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

2x2: Christopher Olson (You can do it!)
3x3: Mats Valk
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Kevin Hays
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Bence Barat


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 25, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 2: Olson (2.11)
> 3: Feliks (7.47)
> 4: Mats (31.19)
> 5: Feliks (58.82)
> ...



If they all occour exaclty like that, I'll personally make a photo of myself next to a lama with a pink hat


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 29, 2013)

EMI said:


> You should definately learn how to correctly write their names...



Well if u understand wich name I am TRYING to write done what is then the freaking problem


----------



## Wassili (Jun 29, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Well if u understand wich name I am TRYING to write done what is then the freaking problem



calm down antoine pantherkiss


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

Wassili said:


> calm down antoine pantherkiss



What do I have to do with this?


----------



## Wassili (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What do I have to do with this?



Similar name.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 29, 2013)

Is there a way we can see who people have entered without filling out the form again?


----------



## Wassili (Jun 29, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Is there a way we can see who people have entered without filling out the form again?



voila


----------



## uniacto (Jun 30, 2013)

Wassili said:


> voila



ahahah wat

edit: sorry, I thought this was the actual thread for wc 2013. my bad.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 30, 2013)

Wassili said:


> voila



Thank you very much!


----------



## Wassili (Jun 30, 2013)

No problem


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 30, 2013)

2x2x2: Mats Valk
3x3x3-5x5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6-7x7x7: Kevin Hays
All BLD events: Marcell Endrey
Clock: Pierre
One Hand: Gonna say Feliks


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 30, 2013)

2x2: chris
3x3: i really have no idea, it can really be anybody
4x4: sebastien weyer
5x5: feliks
6x6: kevin
7x7: kevin
OH: Michal
BLD: marcell
don't know about the rest


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 30, 2013)

Wassili said:


> calm down antoine pantherkiss



Like stop calling me names over a spelling typo like seriously


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2013)

EMI said:


> You should definately learn how to correctly write their names...



You should definitely learn how to correctly write definitely...


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 30, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You should definitely learn how to correctly write definitely...



Apparently it's a pretty difficult word to spell.
http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/


----------



## Florian (Jul 1, 2013)

*2x2x2*: Cameron Stollery
*3x3x3*: Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4*: Feliks Zemdegs
*5x5x5*: Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6x6*: Kevin Hays
*7x7x7*: Bence Barat
*OH*: Michał Pleskowicz
*BLD*: Marcell Endrey
*Multi BLD*: Zane Carney
*FMC*: Sébastien Auroux
*Feet*: Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Pyraminx*: Oscar Roth Andersen
*Megaminx*: Simon Westlund
*Square-1*: Ruzhen Ye
*Clock*: Pierre Bouvier
*4bld*: Marcell Endrey
*5bld*: Marcel Endrey


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 1, 2013)

so who won?


----------



## Weston (Aug 1, 2013)

I bet nobody thought I would podium in OH. HA!

Well, I didn't think I would either.


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

TDM said:


> 2x2: Christopher Olson - 2.0x
> 3x3: Feliks Zemdegs - 7.6x
> 4x4: Sebastian Weyer - 31.xx
> 5x5: Feliks Zemdegs - 59.xx
> ...



I failed. 13 wrong, 6 right.


----------

